# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  feeling down

## Chloe

I don't know if itâs just a case of my anxiety or just the lack of sleep and pressures I've got at the moment but I feel really down and depressed atm, people have said Iâm really moody and unsociable. Normally I go through little funks every now and then where I can't be bothered and I just feel like shutting myself off in a room somewhere and doing whatever I want rather than what I want to do. But I never know if itâs just the anxiety getting to me, the lack of sleep and loads of pressure from college work and to do driving theory test etc. etc. or its just a hormonal thing. Just wondering if anyone else can relate to this??

----------


## merc

In the northeastern section of the USA it has been a really long cold winter and I and many others are a bit sick of it and grumpier than usual. I'm so sick of winter coats gloves hats kids and other animals stuck indoors. I think we've already beat the coldest March on record and we are only six days into the month. I haven't wanted any of my children's friends to visit. I haven't wanted to do anything. I think I'm a tad depressed. I don't feel especially anxious.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

That has been pretty much every day for me for a while now. Unfortunately, what's causing it to happen to you is pretty specific to your situation, so I'm not sure how much help an outside party can be. I suppose the best you can do is try to pinpoint the source(s) as best you can and think of ways to minimize their impact on you, although some things may be somewhat out of your control and just have to be tolerated until they've passed. It's hard not to when you're feeling like that, but shutting yourself out doesn't really help—I've got plenty of experience with that.

----------


## Chloe

Guess I'm just stuck at trying to work at it for a while then, moods slightly improved although the situation hasn't. Thanks for the replies guys  ::): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

